# Surprise me with an RCI Exchange suggestion



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been perusing the great exchange thread and thought I would lean on the experiences of Tuggers.

I recently deposited my Gaslamp unit (after having blown getting my normal Comic Con week and renting it) and earned 43 TPU. I set up an Ongoing Search and confirmed a Charter Club week in Marco Island for 2020. I still have 22 TPU to spend. I am looking for creative suggestions!

My wife and I typically go to Hawaii twice a year and travel to Mexico beach destinations often as well. I'm hoping Tuggers can throw something at me that I haven't considered like West Yellowstone, Smuggs, etc.

The stats: I'm 54. She's 49. We are both very fit and don't have any kind of mobility or health issues. Kid is up and out of the house so no school schedule to worry about. We live in Carlsbad so don't need SoCal beach suggestions or Hawaii or Mexico.

Limitations: I only have 22 TPU to spend. We are not skiers and don't like being cold. We are ok with cool weather. We enjoy exploring cities and dining, hiking, new destinations.

I have plenty of time to set up an ongoing search so start throwing them at me! Thank you!


----------



## klpca (Mar 20, 2019)

How about Eagle Crest in Redmond (near Bend). Great location for hiking (Smith Rock, Deschutes National Forest) and beering (Bend/Sisters). I am sure there are other things to do, but hiking/beering was our itinerary. You can fly into Portland or Redmond (with a connection).


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2019)

klpca said:


> How about Eagle Crest in Redmond (near Bend). Great location for hiking (Smith Rock, Deschutes National Forest) and beering (Bend/Sisters). I am sure there are other things to do, but hiking/beering was our itinerary. You can fly into Portland or Redmond (with a connection).



I actually saw that because I was helping my sister book a trip to Bend for the summer.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 20, 2019)

Have you been to the Smoky Mountains? There are a lot of resorts in that area and a lot of people love the area.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Have you been to the Smoky Mountains? There are a lot of resorts in that area and a lot of people love the area.



It is like Hillbilly Redneck Disney, in a good way.  There are lots of things to do there, and the mountains are beautiful.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is like Hillbilly Redneck Disney, in a good way.  There are lots of things to do there, and the mountains are beautiful.



That's funny. I have been there many years ago. I've actually been to all 50 states several times over. My wife hasn't traveled as much as I have. I could take her to Dollywood!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2019)

Lake Tahoe in July or August.


----------



## Jolson (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm betting you could get a nice unit at one of the Massanutten resorts in Virginia.  The TPU requirement for that area seems to hover around the 22 TPU's you have left and if you do a somewhat last minute vacation the TPU's would be even less.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 20, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> That's funny. I have been there many years ago. I've actually been to all 50 states several times over. My wife hasn't traveled as much as I have. I could take her to Dollywood!



The Biltmore Estate near Ashville, NC is on my list of places I want to visit. People also like the hot springs in that area.


----------



## baf99 (Mar 20, 2019)

This is an old thread but it's still one of my favorites.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2013-hidden-gem-resorts.195418/

For hiking, I enjoyed the White Mountains of New Hampshire. I happen to enjoy waterfall hikes and there were plenty of them in that area. I went in October (just after peak leaf season) and the trails weren't crowded. They were probably almost impassable the week before. I think that 22 TPU would probably get you a resort in that area. While several of them have gold crown rating I wouldn't expect a Hilton or Marriott level of luxury.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 20, 2019)

We loved Cape Cod, everything about it.  It's an easy exchange for mid-spring, and we got to see the herring run, which was lots of fun.  We went to the old mill house several times.  We stayed at Brewster Green.  I am looking forward to another trip just like it in a few years, and I would choose the same area, but maybe a different resort.  Loved Brewster Green but like trying other resorts, too. 

We did a lot of historical tours, including the witch museum in Salem.  We also toured The House of the Seven Gables.  We stayed a night in a hotel in Boston for those two things.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 20, 2019)

What about Sedona?? A quick look at TPUs needed for what is available is only 21!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2019)

mdurette said:


> What about Sedona?? A quick look at TPUs needed for what is available is only 21!



Sedona is on the list for sure. I've been there a few times but wife hasn't.


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 20, 2019)

Grand Canyon or Yellowstone in the Fall, not Shure if 22TPU is enough though.


----------



## Panina (Mar 20, 2019)

Chetola in Blowing Rock, NC or Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk NC.  They are about 1/2 hour from each other.  Beautiful mountains, great dining, walking and hiking trails from beginner to advance.  Lots of  things to do.  Chetola would be my first choice as you can walk into town, restaurant and spa on premises but a much harder trade then Blue Ridge as there are a lot fewer units.  Definitely can get a week for your points during May, June, Sept or Oct, the times I like to go.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 20, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> Lake Tahoe in July or August.



+1 Suggest Lake Tahoe past Aug 15 and especially during the month of Sept. Kids back in school so no crowds. Best summer weather and warmish(!) lake with uncrowded beaches. Great hikes, bike riding and restaurants. You should be able to find a trade because not peak summer.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 20, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 Suggest Lake Tahoe past Aug 15 and especially during the month of Sept. Kids back in school so no crowds. Best summer weather and warmish(!) lake with uncrowded beaches. Great hikes, bike riding and restaurants. You should be able to find a trade because not peak summer.



The last time I was there was in September a couple years ago and it was so chilly. I still rented a boat and cruised the lake.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 21, 2019)

Panina said:


> Chetola in Blowing Rock, NC or Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk NC.  They are about 1/2 hour from each other.  Beautiful mountains, great dining, walking and hiking trails from beginner to advance.  Lots of  things to do.  Chetola would be my first choice as you can walk into town, restaurant and spa on premises but a much harder trade then Blue Ridge as there are a lot fewer units.  Definitely can get a week for your points during May, June, Sept or Oct, the times I like to go.


Curious... what is the quality of Blowing Rock resorts. I always get nervous to book due to the 1970s photos that RCI has lol


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 21, 2019)

Panina said:


> Chetola in Blowing Rock, NC or Blue Ridge Village, Banner Elk NC.  They are about 1/2 hour from each other.  Beautiful mountains, great dining, walking and hiking trails from beginner to advance.  Lots of  things to do.  Chetola would be my first choice as you can walk into town, restaurant and spa on premises but a much harder trade then Blue Ridge as there are a lot fewer units.  Definitely can get a week for your points during May, June, Sept or Oct, the times I like to go.



The last time I was there was 25 years ago. I rented a Harley in Charleston and rode up to the Blue Ridge parkway and stayed out there for a night or two. Then rode to Myrtle Beach and back to Charleston. Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Panina (Mar 21, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Curious... what is the quality of Blowing Rock resorts. I always get nervous to book due to the 1970s photos that RCI has lol


The resorts Chetola and Blue Ridge Mountain are good quality, maintained, both with rustic mountain decor.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 21, 2019)

Go to Taiwan or Vietnam. It's so beautiful and everything is extremely cheap or free. Roundtrip flight from Chicago was $500. RCI has several gold crown resorts in Vietnam. I'd go back in a heartbeat, never even felt remotely uncomfortable or like I was gonna get scammed. I only ate and drank (A LOT) in hotels, many of which were rooftop bars/restaurants on the river/oceanfront and in 10 days, only spent $300 on food, drink, motorbike rental, cab fare, and saw several monuments and museums.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 21, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> That's funny. I have been there many years ago. I've actually been to all 50 states several times over. My wife hasn't traveled as much as I have. I could take her to Dollywood!


Dollywood is one of my favorite amusement parks anywhere (and I have been to a *lot* of them). If you are theme park people, worth a visit. Combine that with the hiking just down the road, and it could be a good time. I'm taking my (college-aged) kids there this summer.

Summer in the Colorado Rockies can be a lot of fun too, but the resorts there might not live up to what you are looking for in general. I've also been to Snowbird Utah in summer, and that area is fantastic.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 21, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Go to Taiwan or Vietnam. It's so beautiful and everything is extremely cheap or free. Roundtrip flight from Chicago was $500. RCI has several gold crown resorts in Vietnam. I'd go back in a heartbeat, never even felt remotely uncomfortable or like I was gonna get scammed. I only ate and drank (A LOT) in hotels, many of which were rooftop bars/restaurants on the river/oceanfront and in 10 days, only spent $300 on food, drink, motorbike rental, cab fare, and saw several monuments and museums.



That’s a great suggestion and I would love something like this. We have her 85 year old mother living with us right now so not sure how realistic that is but love the suggestion.


----------



## louisianab (Mar 21, 2019)

Totally ignoring hiking (I have no suggestions for stuff like that), but New Orleans is fabulous to explore and walk all over the different neighborhoods. We found a lot of do it yourself walking tours.
The Lauderdale by the Sea, FL area is a great chill beach destination. FLL is a small airport, which is nice. 
San Antonio riverwalk area is fun too.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 21, 2019)

How about Hilton Head. Day trips to Charleston and Savanah.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 21, 2019)

I love Maine. Samoset is a great resort.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 22, 2019)

We booked Hard Rock Resort Riviera Maya All Inclusive Heaven(adult side) for next year. The resort is highly rated, food is very good, resort has 2 sides Hacienda(Family Side) and Heaven Side, and adults can go back and forth to different restaurants between the two, but the families with children cannot use the Heaven side. Back in December, they had a stay 4 nights, get 3 nights All Inclusive Fee free. Very excited, most AI usually the food is just ok, but the reviews on the restaurants are quite good!


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 22, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> We booked Hard Rock Resort Riviera Maya All Inclusive Heaven(adult side) for next year. The resort is highly rated, food is very good, resort has 2 sides Hacienda(Family Side) and Heaven Side, and adults can go back and forth to different restaurants between the two, but the families with children cannot use the Heaven side. Back in December, they had a stay 4 nights, get 3 nights All Inclusive Fee free. Very excited, most AI usually the food is just ok, but the reviews on the restaurants are quite good!


That's a great deal! Their AI fees are some of the highest I've seen. And as long as their food in Mexico is half as good as it is here, it'll be amazing

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Mar 22, 2019)

Let us know where you decide to go.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 22, 2019)

silentg said:


> Let us know where you decide to go.



I’m gonna let my wife steer the ship a litttle. I’ve been everywhere.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 22, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I’ve been everywhere.



You must be Elvis!  LoL


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Mar 23, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 Suggest Lake Tahoe past Aug 15 and especially during the month of Sept. Kids back in school so no crowds. Best summer weather and warmish(!) lake with uncrowded beaches. Great hikes, bike riding and restaurants. You should be able to find a trade because not peak summer.


I would love to go to Lake Tahoe right after Labor Day one year. Have heard so BEAUTIFUL! Maybe that can be a '21 RCI trade.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 24, 2019)

lovetotravel77 said:


> I would love to go to Lake Tahoe right after Labor Day one year. Have heard so BEAUTIFUL! Maybe that can be a '21 RCI trade.



Thanks for the idea! My husband will be celebrating his 70th birthday the week of Labor Day and I was just looking at flights to Vegas with our miles. If we are going I'd like to do more than just spend time in Vegas and I know he's mentioned going to Tahoe sometime.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 24, 2019)

IMHO...Vegas is really hot in late summer. It also is a long way from Tahoe. About a 10 hour drive.. Better to fly into Reno. But not much to see in Reno itself unless you like casinos.

The drive up 395 on the backside of the Sierras is quite scenic if you drive from Vegas. It's just a long drive in hot weather.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 24, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMHO...Vegas is really hot in late summer. It also is a long way from Tahoe. About a 10 hour drive.. Better to fly into Reno. But not much to see in Reno itself unless you like casinos.
> 
> The drive up 395 on the backside of the Sierras is quite scenic if you drive from Vegas. It's just a long drive in hot weather.



We live in Florida and September is hurricane season for us. The dry heat is preferable to the heat and humidity here in September. We are retired so time isn't an issue and both of us like to drive. A scenic drive sounds interesting and would be something we would like. Just wish it was more like 8 hours than 10.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 24, 2019)

It's more like 12 hours if you add stops. Best to stay overnight somewhere in between so you can stop to see Mono Lake and volcanic geology.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 24, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> Thanks for the idea! My husband will be celebrating his 70th birthday the week of Labor Day and I was just looking at flights to Vegas with our miles. If we are going I'd like to do more than just spend time in Vegas and I know he's mentioned going to Tahoe sometime.



Mammoth Lakes has lots and lots of condos for rent.  The aspens change color the 3rd and 4th week of Sept and it's spectacular.  The high passes, like Tioga into Yosemite, will start getting snow at the end of Sept.  Tahoe is lower so plan a week or two later.  In either case, any snow usually melts the next day.  Since you have the time, look at:  spend your week in Vegas then drive through Death Valley and out the other side to Lone Pine, CA.  It's the jumping off spot for Mt Whitney and the start of the really spectacular stuff.  It's also about the half way point in your drive.  The nearby Alabama Hills are worth a visit, especially if you remember the old westerns that were filmed in the area.  Drive up 395 and stop at Mono Lake on the way to Tahoe.  Spend the week at Tahoe and then head down and stop at Mammoth Lakes which works as a base for the high Sierras but is also only about 45 minutes from the eastern border of Yosemite.  Do the drive up and over Tioga Pass.  Back to Vegas to fly out.  There's a timeshare at June Lake just north of Mammoth; The Heidelberg Inn which is old and dated but is in a spectacular location.  I've only seen really off season weeks there.   Actually, switch Mammoth and Lone Pine. 

Sue


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2019)

Why not try a Tradewinds sail.  They are available via RCI including French Poly and Fiji.  Way below your leftover TPUs.  Yes, you have to pay an AI fee, but the cruise is great and what you would pay for a shore excursion on a regular cruise is likely included in the Tradewinds trip. 

Tradewinds inclusions:
sea kayaking
Stand Up Paddleboarding (on Luxury level sail or higher)
Beach Excursions
Hike Excursion
Snorkeling Trips
Catamaran Sails
Sunset Sails
All Meals (except 2 dinners)
All Beverages including Alcohol

Exclusions
2 dinners ashore (so they can clean your cabin and change your sheets and towels - midway though cruise, and evening off for crew - on the last night of your trip when you are back at base)
Tips to the crew
Diving (if you are not a member)


OK I am a little biased.  I have been on 27 of these trips so far.  I hope to have another dozen or so before I run out of points and decide to purchase NO more.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 24, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Why not try a Tradewinds sail.  They are available via RCI including French Poly and Fiji.  Way below your leftover TPUs.  Yes, you have to pay an AI fee, but the cruise is great and what you would pay for a shore excursion on a regular cruise is likely included in the Tradewinds trip.
> 
> Tradewinds inclusions:
> sea kayaking
> ...



I have totally thought about this. I know you're the expert. Any particular destinations you like over another? and what time of year would be best? I've hardly traveled to the Caribbean because I've always lived in California.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I have totally thought about this. I know you're the expert. Any particular destinations you like over another? and what time of year would be best? I've hardly traveled to the Caribbean because I've always lived in California.



Well there are different reason to love different locations.

1. Caribbean the way it used to be - St Vincent and the Grenadines (SVG) is the location (Prince Philip and Camilla where there this past week)
2. Bar hopping and beaches - BVI base
3. Longer sails and visit 4 countries St Martin(dutch and french), Anguilla and St Bart's - St Martin base
4. French base and bit off the beaten path - Guadeloupe
5. British base - Antigua
6. Exotics - French Poly or Fiji  (these are in RCI and a great way to do those locations)
7. Belize - longest barrier reef outside of the GBR. It is all about water here.

There are other bases but I don't know if Greece, Abacos or Exumas Bahamas, even gets deposited into RCI.  These are generally members only.

Want easier to fly into the Caribbean then 2 and 3 would be better choices. From Cali maybe Fiji or French Poly might be a dream trip.  I just booked a cheap airfare to Fiji earlier during a sale this month for my upcoming trip in November, paid $263 for my flight to Fiji from LAX.  United just started flying to FP out of SFO.  So those might be opportunities from the west coast.

Season wise - Caribbean any time but just avoid peak hurricane season (Sept/Oct) for less issues, but the bases have been closed and moved to SVG at this time of the year as it is below the hurricane belt.  My guess is Xmas/NYE and Jan to Mar has not much deposited into RCI, as this is prime time.  But other times of the year are likely deposited.  I like April and May when the crowds are less.  A lot of the older bases the TPUs are only 6 - 8.

Exotics - our summer, their winter is a better time to go. Avoid their fall, our spring as that is rainy and cyclone season.  Only new boats in these locations so you know you will get an AC boat.  There is currently Fiji, Tonga and French Poly base deposited in RCI.  The Fiji base is the most expensive of the exotics are more like 22 TPUs or more.

Most bases have the same base AI fee, however some bases are in Euros and some in $$.  Also some locations have a VAT or a tax.  Some bases are priced slightly differently, but that is outlined in the RCI site.  Price do increase slightly every year, so only current year pricing is in RCI.

There are a few bases that are Aqua Terra which is a combo sail and land stay.  Tonga in South Pacific is like this, as is Mayreau in SVG.  So in SVG there is a straight sail option for 7 days or the Aqua Terra option.  Both are in RCI.

You are restricted to 1 in 4 across all Tradewinds bases.  You are not permitted as back to back or multiple on the same membership.

So far I have been to the following bases (number of sails from base):  BVI (6), St Martin (3), SVG (3), Guadeloupe (2), Belize (2), Antigua (2), Panama (1), French Poly (1), Thailand (1), Australia (1), Bahamas - Exumas (1), Greece (1), Antigua (1).  Closed Bases - Turks & Caicos (1), Tobago (1).  I have Fiji booked for Sept.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 24, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> We live in Florida and September is hurricane season for us. The dry heat is preferable to the heat and humidity here in September. We are retired so time isn't an issue and both of us like to drive. A scenic drive sounds interesting and would be something we would like. Just wish it was more like 8 hours than 10.



We are flying into Vegas from NY the weekend after Labor Day. Staying in Vegas overnight and then we are driving to Utah to Zion National Park and staying in Springdale for the week. That is just a 3 hour drive. Then we will do a day trip to Bryce and back from there- just a 2 hour drive each way.

Or- instead of Springdale you could even stay in St. George. Just a 2 hour drive from the airport. 45+ minutes to Zion.

And- of course, the Grand Canyon is about 4 hours from Vegas I think.


----------



## Bxian (Mar 27, 2019)

We stayed at Meadow Lakes Resort in Montana.  Quite close to Glacier NP and also Flathead Lake (the resort actually has an old style boathouse for guest use at Flathead).  We went in the summer when the Going-To-The Sun road was completely open.  If you look in advance, I am not sure that this property (or its sister property Netnasko) is terribly hard to get.  We also enjoyed Whispering Wood near Mount Hood-we planned a Portland-Cannon Beach-Willamette Valley (hotels and B & B)-Mount Hood vacation last year which was great-all stops were within a hour and a half of Portland and Portland is a cool city.  Neither of the timeshares are over the top luxurious, but they were both clean and comfortable.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 27, 2019)

We enjoyed Las Mimosas (Spain) last near...got a free upgrade. Going again next year.


----------



## Shankilicious (Mar 27, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Well there are different reason to love different locations.
> 
> 1. Caribbean the way it used to be - St Vincent and the Grenadines (SVG) is the location (Prince Philip and Camilla where there this past week)
> 2. Bar hopping and beaches - BVI base
> ...


I know I saw a Tradewinds in Greece on RCI a month or two ago. So they do pop up. 
Edit: just checked and there's one check in date left for early May of 19 for Tradewinds Greece

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wackymother (Apr 2, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> You must be Elvis!  LoL



No, he's Johnny Cash, man!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 2, 2019)

We love Williamsburg, Virginia. The museums are great, we enjoy Colonial Williamsburg (especially the behind-the-scenes tours), there are other historic sites nearby...it's a relaxing, interesting vacation. If you go while William and Mary is in session, they have some good lectures and shows that are open to the public. We heard a fantastic lecture on economics a few years ago.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 6, 2019)

We went to Vermont last summer and really enjoyed it. You could spend a few night in NYC on the same trip. Washington DC is nice if you can handle all the walking for the museums


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2019)

wackymother said:


> No, he's Johnny Cash, man!


I was thinking it was Johnny Cash and was going to look online.  Yep.


----------



## susieq (Apr 6, 2019)

Have you seen Mt. Rushmore?? We stayed in Lead, SD a few years back. _*Wonderful *_vacation!


----------



## skimeup (Apr 6, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I've been perusing the great exchange thread and thought I would lean on the experiences of Tuggers.
> 
> I recently deposited my Gaslamp unit (after having blown getting my normal Comic Con week and renting it) and earned 43 TPU. I set up an Ongoing Search and confirmed a Charter Club week in Marco Island for 2020. I still have 22 TPU to spend. I am looking for creative suggestions!
> 
> ...





What timeshares are near Grand Canyon or Yellowstone?


----------



## stevenh21 (Apr 7, 2019)

skimeup said:


> What timeshares are near Grand Canyon or Yellowstone?


Wyndham Flagstaff. Hiking areas and day trips in every direction. Excellent restaurants and craft breweries. Availability in spring and fall. We own there so don't check that much. Have used week to trade about 75% of time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yellowstone, Island Park Village is by the West Entrance.  There are others near there.  

Estes Park, CO, is great, but it takes a lot trading power to get it.  Ram's Horn Village is beautiful.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 7, 2019)

skimeup said:


> What timeshares are near Grand Canyon or Yellowstone?




We stayed at Worldmark West Yellowstone and we stayed in Arroyo Robles in Sedona for The Grand Canyon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> We stayed at Worldmark West Yellowstone and we stayed in Arroyo Robles in Sedona for The Grand Canyon.


I should book WorldMark Yellowstone for next summer, just the two of us.  I love the drive from Denver.  

What airports are near Yellowstone?  Might be fun to stay in Montana for a week, too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I should book WorldMark Yellowstone for next summer, just the two of us.  I love the drive from Denver.
> 
> What airports are near Yellowstone?  Might be fun to stay in Montana for a week, too.



We flew into Bozeman from NY. We had a short stopover in Denver. We had taken a collapsible cooler with us checked in with our luggage (it fit inside). We bought some ice and did our food shopping at the Walmart in Bozeman and and then drove the 2 hours to West Yellowstone along the Gallatin River.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 8, 2019)

Good tip, MaryAnn. I have also wondered what airports were convenient to West Yellowstone.


----------



## post-it (Apr 8, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 Suggest Lake Tahoe past Aug 15 and especially during the month of Sept. Kids back in school so no crowds. Best summer weather and warmish(!) lake with uncrowded beaches. Great hikes, bike riding and restaurants. You should be able to find a trade because not peak summer.


Good to hear this, we have a week the end of September


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 8, 2019)

Since my last recommendation was TradeWinds and is AI, I thought I would throw out another AI option, The Explorean Cozumel.  My niece just came back and LOVED it. 

It is available via RCI or HGVC.  RCI AI fee is $100 pp/pd.  HGVC fee is $80 pp/pd.  These are the current 2019 rates.  Solo travelers pay for 2, so this is not a great option for solo travelers like Tradewinds is.

The rates are the same for the Explorean or for the next door Fiesta Americana Resort, but the kicker is that the Explorean resort includes 1 daily activity in that price.  The daily activity is a tour of some sort.  Cenote, Jeep, Beach, Snorkeling, Ruins, Kayaking, etc.  So for the same price stay at the Explorean and get a daily excursion included. 

I actually got their week as a getaway for $299 and did not use either RCI TPUs or HGVC Points.


----------



## travelplus (Apr 12, 2019)

How about Las Vegas or Ridge Tahoe?


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 18, 2019)

Fly into MSP or Duluth and come to Telemark - in the NORTHWOODS of Wi (a small town, Cable, WI) but very easy to trade into (after all it's not on the coast or beach - ski resort in the winter, lake resort in the summer - we go in the fall now.) .. . We'll be there for 7 weeks in Sept/Oct - come up and enjoy the GREAT fall colors (at the end of Sept usually.)


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 19, 2019)

Samoset in Maine also worked for us.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but someone suggested I post what I chose.

So, I started an ongoing search and matched a Samoset Resort memorial week 2021.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice!  Maine is just opening up at that point.  Be sure to bring warm clothes.  It CAN be warm, but it's not common. This year, we had measurable snow on May 9, and frost earlier this week.  Sitting here typing in a fleece jacket.  Brr!


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2020)

missyrcrews said:


> Nice!  Maine is just opening up at that point.  Be sure to bring warm clothes.  It CAN be warm, but it's not common. This year, we had measurable snow on May 9, and frost earlier this week.  Sitting here typing in a fleece jacket.  Brr!



Yes, I expect it to be crisp out but I'll likely be a part time resident in FL next year so crisp might feel pretty good at that point.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 3, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I've been perusing the great exchange thread and thought I would lean on the experiences of Tuggers.
> 
> I recently deposited my Gaslamp unit (after having blown getting my normal Comic Con week and renting it) and earned 43 TPU. I set up an Ongoing Search and confirmed a Charter Club week in Marco Island for 2020. I still have 22 TPU to spend. I am looking for creative suggestions!
> 
> ...


You didn’t mention here you have an 85- year old with you too. ( eg in the Vietnam suggestions)


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2020)

ronandjoan said:


> You didn’t mention here you have an 85- year old with you too. ( eg in the Vietnam suggestions)



the 87 year old mother in law doesn't travel with us. We have friends look in on her while we're gone.


----------



## silentg (Jun 3, 2020)

When do your TPUs expire?  Might want to book something close to expire date, we aren’t traveling anywhere until fall, but only going drivable places until the Virus and unrest is contained.
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2020)

silentg said:


> When do your TPUs expire?  Might want to book something close to expire date, we aren’t traveling anywhere until fall, but only going drivable places until the Virus and unrest is contained.
> Stay safe and healthy!



It’s booked for 2021. If this craziness is still going on by then, I’m going to astronaut school and buying a one way ticket.


----------

